# Possible move to Cape Cod...



## V3T (May 19, 2011)

I am going to be transferred for work next year, and one of my options is to take a position on Cape Cod. I have never lived on the Cape before, but I did live in Central Mass for a long time. I was wondering how the cycling is around the area, and whether it is easy to live off the Cape and travel there for work via a road bike. When looking at Google maps, it appears there are only two bridges that go out that way. Is either of those bridges easily accessible via bike for commuting? Any other tips, hints, suggestions, or advice about living near the area and commuting via bicycle would be greatly appreciated. Maybe someone can point me in the direction of where to look for a house either for rent or to purchase that is not on the Cape, but close by as well... Thanks all.


----------



## BostonG (Apr 13, 2010)

Without looking the bridges up on google, I am pretty sure the Sagimore (I think that’s the name) bridge has a walkway to get across it but I think that the walkway is only on 1 side and is narrow so you may need to walk your bike across. Or at least stop when a pedestrian approaches. I don’t know about the other bridge.

Welcome back to MA.


----------



## JSWhaler (Nov 25, 2009)

The Bourne bridge has a sidewalk only on the side entering onto the cape, but I would never try riding across it. Way too much traffic (4 lanes) and the roads there are just too busy and I've ridden on plenty of busy streets.


----------



## BostonG (Apr 13, 2010)

JSWhaler said:


> The Bourne bridge has a sidewalk only on the side entering onto the cape, but I would never try riding across it. Way too much traffic (4 lanes) and the roads there are just too busy and I've ridden on plenty of busy streets.


Well, we took a day trip to the Cape this past weekend and as we approached the Sagimore Bridge I remembered your question so I paid attention this time. 

Unfortunately, it’s similar to what you describe about the Bourne Bridge. There is what seems to be a walkway on 1 side. It’s a pretty narrow walkway and, there is no protection from the cars (no fence or rail or anything). There are 2 lanes of traffic in each direction (so 4 total) and the lanes are not wide at all – even by Boston standards. 

I ride in city traffic too and I would not want to go over this bridge. You definitely can’t ride on the road (you’d have to take the entire lane because there is so little room – I can’t imagine any motorist being very appreciative or patient about that. I mean it would piss me off to see a cyclist on there taking up a lane) and riding on the narrow walkway without a separator would not be a good idea IMO anyway. Best thing would be to walk the bike across if you had to.


----------



## PCM (May 27, 2004)

If I'm not mistaken, both bridges are highways on the non-Cape side of the canal and the Sagamore continues as a highway once you get onto the Cape. If that's truly the case, your only option in crossing them may be to use the sidewalks.


----------



## nfosterma (Jan 24, 2007)

V3T said:


> I am going to be transferred for work next year, and one of my options is to take a position on Cape Cod. I have never lived on the Cape before, but I did live in Central Mass for a long time. I was wondering how the cycling is around the area, and whether it is easy to live off the Cape and travel there for work via a road bike. When looking at Google maps, it appears there are only two bridges that go out that way. Is either of those bridges easily accessible via bike for commuting? Any other tips, hints, suggestions, or advice about living near the area and commuting via bicycle would be greatly appreciated. Maybe someone can point me in the direction of where to look for a house either for rent or to purchase that is not on the Cape, but close by as well... Thanks all.


There are sidewalks on both bridges with signs telling you walk your bike over. The main routes to either bridge (Bourne or Sagamore) are definitely highway, but there are plenty surface streets that can bring you to them if you are close enough. There are "bike" paths on either side of the canal that can get pretty hairy, especially closer to the parking lots - lots of walkers.

Riding on the Cape is great, especially offseason. However, I did a century with a goup of guys during Memorial Day weekend, and we had no issues with cars and/or traffic (http://ridewithgps.com/trips/263925). Cape Cod Cycling Club does several rides through the area.


----------



## jwcurry83 (Jun 21, 2010)

I have lived on the Cape all my life... you can bike over the Sagamore and cut through the Christmas Tree Shop parking lot and be on Route 6A from there. Route 6A is the only other main road (besides the Mid-Cape Highway) that will take you all the way to Provincetown. You can get access to many other good road bike routes off of 6A... and if you are feeling ambitious the "rail-trail" bike path starts up on Route 134 in Dennis and runs all the way to the outer Cape. 

I currently live in Orleans and commute 13+ miles to my work in Dennis. The majority of my ride is on the bike trail (which begins to suck come tourist season because of bike/leg traffic), and I try to avoid the major roads like 6A after that. Overall, I just started cycling 3 years ago and I have done pretty much all my riding on the Cape... and I can safely say that I love it. Now that I live near Nickerson State Park I love to ride there because there are some great hills for interval repeats 

Any other specific questions feel free to ask, like I said before I am a true Cape Codder (3 generations deep).


----------



## mtbiker53 (May 31, 2011)

Well,I've lived on cape all my life too [so far] and have ridden accross both bridges.Unless you really like excitement,the cross winds and tractor trailers can be scary,I only do it once or twice a yr. I suggest trying it yourself.

steve


----------



## longhorn31 (Jan 6, 2005)

I live in Sandwich and commute by car off Cape (Sagamore bridge in the morning and Bourne bridge in the evening). I see people commute by bike over the Sagamore most days. As mentioned, the wind can get tough...as well as icy conditions. I've ridden across the bridges many times, and the only thing that bothers me is the wind on both bridges and the glass on the Bourne bridge....not much glass on the Sagamore for some reason....maybe because it's crossed more by cyclists and pedestrians. 

As far as buying a house off-cape, you'll have more choices in the Wareham area (Bourne bridge), and you might get more for your money, depending on location. There are good bike shops near the Sagamore, but I believe that the nearest bike shop to the Bourne bridge (on the mainland side) is in Mattapoisett. 

Riding on the Cape is pretty good - the road network is much more developed than the relatively small year-round population would justify. Road conditions are not bad. Drivers are pretty considerate except for some of our summer guests. The ride from Bourne to Woods Hole is really nice....don't have to ride the Shining Sea bike path if you don't want to....I usually don't, but it's nice in the off-season. One of the most popular roads is 6A, which goes from Sagamore out to Provincetown....however, it's not a good cycling road....pretty narrow, lots of traffic, and lots of distractions (such as antique shops).

PM me if you have some specific questions about the area. It's a great place to live.


----------



## V3T (May 19, 2011)

Thank you all for your replies. I am taking a trip up to Mass and out to the Cape at the end of the month. I am going to survey the area and get a better look at what I am in for. Currently I am living in a small city in Florida, and I do contend with traffic for the first and last 20 minutes of my rides. Once I get out of town it is great. I would like to find a place off the Cape, so maybe I can drive home and ride right out my front door on some of the great backroads Mass has to offer. My wife found a few places in Taunton she is interested in, but I really think we need to drive around and look at areas versus try to google map the way things look.


----------



## longhorn31 (Jan 6, 2005)

Just remembered a site you can check out if you haven't already. Narragansett Bay Wheelmen have some rides (and maps) in the area, including Taunton/Raynham/Lakeville. I work in Lakeville and occasionally ride after work - there are some nice roads around here. Commuting from this area to the Cape by bike isn't an option, in my experience. 

www.nbwclub.org


----------



## Noobie39 (Jul 12, 2011)

Ahh the bridges over the canal. Know them well, ride over them HELL NO, walk my bike over them MAYBE @ 2a.m:thumbsup: One thing I don't miss is all the hustle and bustle, I moved to Maine where things are much quieter


----------



## jwcurry83 (Jun 21, 2010)

Noobie39 said:


> Ahh the bridges over the canal. Know them well, ride over them HELL NO, walk my bike over them MAYBE @ 2a.m:thumbsup: One thing I don't miss is all the hustle and bustle, I moved to Maine where things are much quieter


There is only hustle and bustle half the year... it just so happens to be the half of the year that is good for riding, lol... It is like night and day when tourist season comes and goes.


----------

